# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Unknown frog calls from SW Costa Rica

## MiWi

Hello! I heard and recorded very distinctive frog calls at dusk near Uvita, SW Costa Rica (pacific slope). Is it possible that this is Rosenberg's tree frog _Hysiboas rosenbergi_ ? Can somebody help me with the identification? Thank you very much in advance

----------


## lindatovar

Heard it seem strange, I have never heard of this frog ever, I will learn more about the frogs!

----------

